# 27x1 tires



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I found an old Puch Marco Polo, that had 27x1 inch tires on it, and I would like to buy that size. What do you recommend, and where can you get them? Tan sidewalls would be preferred. So far all I can come up with is the Panaracer Pasela.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

continental gatorskin


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Unfortunately there are not any good quality 27" x 1" tires with tan sidewalls. However, your bike did not come with 1" wide tires from the factory, that bike was a touring bike and therefore came with either 1 1/2 or 1 1/4 which is probably the right size...assuming the rims are original, or at least the original size.

Therefore FOTO is correct, the Conti Gatorskin would be the best choice if you want a quality long lasting light weight tire. If you want a bit more robust tire the Conti Gatorskin HardShell would be the next choice though it is about 120 grams heavier then the regular Gatorskin because of a more robust flat protection belt and it's extended into the sidewall. But both are only available in black sidewalls.

There's also the Conti Ultra Sport that you can get either in a 1 1/4 or a narrower 1 1/8. These are less expensive at around $23 and has a minimal flat protection system in it but works only so so. Again it only has black sidewalls; but you can get a narrower tire with this tire.

The only tire I know of that has the tan side walls in that 1 1/4 size is the Panaracer Pasela Tour Guard and it's a decent tire, not quite as good as the Gatorskins but at least it has the tan sidewalls and Amazon sells these for about $30 which is quite a bit less then the Conti's.

You can get some cheap but very heavy Chinese made Shin and Kenda tires in that 1 1/4 size with tan or gum sidewalls but their crappy tires, but for $14 what would you expect?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_178272_-1___202472


----------



## Dr.J.Watson (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know if they are still available, but the Pasella TG did come in a 27" x 1" size.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Universal has them HERE for cheap, they are really great tires, and well you can't beat the price!



Dr.J.Watson said:


> I don't know if they are still available, but the Pasella TG did come in a 27" x 1" size.


----------

